# A few from the Garden, South East London



## davholla (Feb 28, 2016)

A mite



EF7A1504mite by davholla2002, on Flickr

Springtail




EF7A1660-4stackf9speed250springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr

Fly larva




EF7A1533flylarva by davholla2002, on Flickr

Springtail




stackEF7A1645-6stackspringtail by davholla2002, on Flickr


Caterpillar any idea what it is?



IMG_0669caterpillarbananaskin by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool shots of creepy bugs.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice, but yuck !


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 28, 2016)

You take beautifully clear pics of a whole lotta NOPE!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 28, 2016)

Everyone of those look like they could burrow down inside your body and give you a slow, painful, and undiagnosed death. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## katsrevenge (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice..!

..but I still wanna squish them.. or spray with neem oil.


----------



## davholla (Mar 1, 2016)

They are all harmless and some (the springtails) are almost invisible to the naked eye.


----------

